# Our surrogate in the States 10 weeks pregnant



## IfOnlyYouKnew (Jan 25, 2011)

Our surrogate Mum in the States is now ten weeks pregnant with our little girl.  We have decided - temporarily - to call our baby Hope.  She is genetically my husband's child but not mine.  It all feels strange and bizarre and unreal and quite worrying - but also fantastically good.  After a stillbirth and losing four others to miscarriages and then IVF all in the space of four years, we had given up on a second child completely so I just can't believe this is happening.

I'm being contacted quite a lot through private mails and that's fine.  I'm really happy to answer any questions for anybody else that I can.  However, I should say that we decided on this whole surrogacy thing when I was really in a very poor state of mind.  Consequently we never did the research we should have done and so I'm not actually that informed.  However, I'm slowly getting in touch with people who are and am always happy to put people in touch (assuming they all agree).

I just feel that I'm in a country without a map - and so I'm having to make the map.  But I'm always happy to share anything I can.

Good luck to all the people using this message board.

With best wishes,

Alice


----------



## Viola (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats great news Alice. Wishing you lots of luck for a safe and smooth pregnancy. Don't forget you get 9 months (minus 10 weeks) to adjust to this scary but happy news so I'm sure you will be fine. 
Viola x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Alice,
Such wonderful news hun   ...!!! Wishing you all the best  ,
FM


----------



## Roobee (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Alice,

A huge congratulation to you and your DH! Hope things go smoothly the next 7 months or so!

I have tried to PM you ... but your mailbox is full. 

Roo x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Alice,
Thanks a lot for the very much useful information regarding the four recommended American surrogacy agencies  . I'm in touch with them and prone to pick a surrogate who lives in California or Florida, since these are surro friendly states. I must admit that I definitely feel much, much safer proceeding with them in the U.S. instead of going to Ukraine, Georgia, India or Russia.
Good luck  ,  FM


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

We are also looking at going to the States to look at surrogacy.  Is it possible for you to forward the information about the clinic?  

Thanks.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If u need help withe USA the britishsurrogacy centre works a lot with California


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Daisy,
I sent you a PM. Please let me know if you don't get it.
Good luck,  FM


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

USA is now also on my list, but I am struggling to find an agency that doesn't charge exorbitant fees! Most of them in California quote $100000 as a standard overall cost estimate 
I guess it's time to start playing lottery


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Pharmchick, no doubt it is very expensive in the USA  ! It is also impressive that the surrogate receives no more than U$20.000-25.000 (on average) out of the total amount (estimated U$100.000). It seems like most of the money goes to the agency and legal expenses as well.
Does anyone know the average costs at the British Surrogacy Centre? They are a gay owned British surrogacy agency which operates mostly in California. 
Good luck to all  ,  FM


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm going to have an appt with them they said costs r similar for uk & USA to me x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Pharmchick, I think IARC is less expensive than most Califonia based agencies. They are in Minnesota and have an excellent reputation  . Keely Snyder, their manager and IP coordinator said *"We work mainly with international intended parents and are happy to provide you with referrals. We find this is very helpful for many intended parents."* She also said that one of their surrogates will be going to Toronto, Canada to undergo an embryo transfer and the embryos will be coming from a clinic in the Czech Republic. I assume the costs of the medical procedures are lower in Canada than in the USA. 
I hope this helps.
Good luck  , FM


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks JJ1  !
Does that mean that their costs are similar to other American agencies'? 
Best  ,  FM


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

hi.

i dint get ur message.  can u forward the info.

can you forward it again please?

thanks. 

xxx


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Daisy,
No problem! I will forward the info again.
Best  , FM


----------

